# Sibok Tom Kelly



## brianhunter (Feb 7, 2003)

I am looking for any good video or pictures someone might have of Tom Kelly. As one of my instructors I am looking for something to put together like a graphics presentation or a scrapbook of my journey.

Thank you
Brian Hunter


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *I am looking for any good video or pictures someone might have of Tom Kelly. As one of my instructors I am looking for something to put together like a graphics presentation or a scrapbook of my journey.
> 
> Thank you
> Brian Hunter *



 

Brian,

I have a few that you can use. Here is a great one of Si-Bok, Sigung, Mr. Planas and Mr. T.
Enjoy.

Burt E.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *I am looking for any good video or pictures someone might have of Tom Kelly. As one of my instructors I am looking for something to put together like a graphics presentation or a scrapbook of my journey.Thank you  Brian Hunter *


Hee hee I have a bunch........


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2003)

I just glanced and thought it was TK LOL:rofl:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hee hee I have a bunch........ *



 
Ooosss Mr. Conaster,

how did you get that ugly picture of mine. looks as i was posing for a reason.

here is another one the great ones.

with respect.
Burt E.


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 8, 2003)

Here is Mr. C putting the concepts and theory to work.
Watch out Mr. Haney!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

WAY COOL!  More, more, more!


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Hee hee I have a bunch........ *



hey that guy looks like one of the wanted pictures at the post office!!!! Too bad law enforcement cant get rewards man what a cruel world!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *WAY COOL!  More, more, more!
> *


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2003)




----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2003)

Let me see....... those testicles are here somewhere!?  I think!.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

Cool pictures.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

Mr Conatser, I know this is a Tom Kelly thread, but hey, can ya
post, or start a thread with pics of other seniors *including yourself* ?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

You should probably use his web site. He has quite an extensive collection there already.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You should probably use his web site. He has quite an extensive collection there already. *



True, but not as candid as these photos.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

Good point.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok, I tried to upload a picture, then I tried to html link it here, and still can't figure it out.  Can someone please PM me and explain the process.  In the meantime, here is a link to one of the images I tried to load:

1st Annual Texas Spirit Camp 

Boy do I feel stupid!!!

-Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 8, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Ok, I tried to upload a picture, then I tried to html link it here, and still can't figure it out.  Can someone please PM me and explain the process.  In the meantime, here is a link to one of the images I tried to load:
> 
> 1st Annual Texas Spirit Camp
> ...



Kewl  page!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 8, 2003)

Here is one with Sibok and the class after a work out.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Ok, I tried to upload a picture, and still can't figure it out.  Can someone please HELP me?
> 
> 1st Annual Texas Spirit Camp[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2003)

Another.........


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is one more picture taken after a black belt work out.


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 9, 2003)

Here, Sibok is getting ready to show the intelectual part of the Kenpo.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 9, 2003)

This thread is terrific. :supcool: 
Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for uploading it.  There was another one of a Black Belt test in the rain, I guess you had to be there and hear his commentary, but he was hilarious.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 10, 2003)

Just had to see if I could attach a picture yet.  The title is above.  Stan Hicks, Lori and Barbara testing for black.

 -Michael


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)

Here are two brothers in Kenpo & Life.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Here are two brothers in Kenpo & Life.
> 
> *



Okay, I'll bite .. their names are .. ?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 10, 2003)

Mr. LaBounty and Mr. Kelly.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Mr. LaBounty and Mr. Kelly. *




Thanks.  I've only seen the infamous Ed Jr drawings of most
of these guys.


----------



## headkick (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Here are two brothers in Kenpo & Life.
> 
> *



Hey, I recognize that room!  And those wrist bands.  I got a Sigung shoeprint on my face during his seminar.  Cool.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Here are two brothers in Kenpo & Life.
> *



And here are   2 more........... :shrug:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)

OK,
Here is another one. Guess who!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)




----------



## brianhunter (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot everyone, good stuff to save for posterity!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)

Who are these two young lads?


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Who are these two young lads?
> 
> *



HOLY COW!! Now them where some lean mean fightin machines!!!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *HOLY COW!! Now them where some lean mean fightin machines!!! *


are you one of those cow worshippers?


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *are you one of those cow worshippers? *



you have the secret decoder ring too dont act oblivious to the fact!!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> *you have the secret decoder ring too dont act oblivious to the fact!! *



:soapbox: 

damm,
now they will all know.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine never came in the mail......... now come to think of it!!!!!

:cuss:


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *are you one of those cow worshippers? *



Of course not, he's in Kansas. He's a wheat worshipper...lol.

jb:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Of course not, he's in Kansas. He's a wheat worshipper...lol.
> 
> jb:asian: *




Yes. Yes I am.
LOL.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Mine never came in the mail......... now come to think of it!!!!!
> 
> :cuss: *



It is because I never got the shipping and handling charges! Plus the initiation we did on video was never released by the police from evidence!


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 11, 2003)

where is all the pictures.
don't tell me you don't have anymore. come on losen up the bag. let some of that pictures out.


----------



## bubba (Feb 11, 2003)

Man you sure have a funny name.   What is it Egyptian???????


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bubba _
> *Man you sure have a funny name.   What is it Egyptian??????? *



Ooosss!

what are you doing? i though you were to busy looking for a snake style! it is not Egyptian. it is geebrish. i think.
it is so good to hear from you. how is the family?
drop a line and let me know what's going on.

Here is a blast from the past!

Your Bro,
Burt


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 11, 2003)

Ooppssss!

here it is.


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is Sibok with his second place trophy after comming out of retirement since 1978. He entered and won second place in the man Black belt senoir division.

:asian:


----------



## bubba (Feb 12, 2003)

My, My, My, how we all grow up and OUT.  That was some time ago brotha.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

Only 5 years!
:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 12, 2003)

Only 5 years?????


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 12, 2003)

Here are the greats, feeding the bodies after a hard day at Camp, ala Texas.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks more like the chow line at San Quinton! :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Looks more like the chow line at San Quinton! :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *


lol.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Looks more like the chow line at San Quinton! :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *




Watch that guy on the far right he makes shanks from the toothbrushes!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2003)

Admin Note:
Several posts removed from this thread by request of original poster.

:asian:


----------



## dragonbyte (Feb 18, 2003)

I would like to post an apology to Mr. Kelly Jr. for posting a picture that I had no right to post. In my desire to share pictures of Sibok Tom Kelly I posted a photo that was not mine to post. I regret any upset or inconvenience that I may have caused and I only posted to help other persons have the opportunity to see more of this great teacher that has touched many poeple around the world. I have done them a disservice and I hope to make ammends for my action.

My sincere apology
Ron Smith


----------



## bubba (Feb 18, 2003)

In no way am I upset.  I thought the gesture was a kind one and I appreciate it dearly.  Please post as many as you would like.  Just don't post any that may incriminate me (hahahaha).

Kenpo Brothers,        Bubba


----------



## dragonbyte (Feb 18, 2003)

I have had the Privilege and Honor of training under Sibok Tom Kelly for several years. In that time I have received much more than just instruction on Martial Arts or fighting, but many lessons on life. I have been lucky to see a man that can live up to the highest standards of honor and kindness, and have a forgiving heart. It is also a testimony to this man when his son also has these traits as well.
In All Respect
Always your younger, not so bright brother
Ron Smith:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello All,

I wanted to post this picture of Sibok and all of his students that went to California this past week-end to Mr T's Internationals.
They were all conducted themselves with outmost respect. They were all warroirs and showed it. They collectivell nailed down 23 trophys and lots of admiration and respect from higher ranking black belts around. I myself am very proud to be associated with these ladies and gentlemen. 
they are a credit to themselves and their teacher (Sibok Tom Kelly).

Salute to all of you.

Burt E.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Now for the truth........ what divisions............ white thru brown probably....... right?!!!  Now the rest of the story..... they have all been studying for over 45 years!!  :rofl: 

Just kidding........

Congratulations to Sibok and his hoard of warriors!!

:asian:


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, There he was back into Pasedena school where all started. You could see it in his face that memories were rushing back in. It was an emotional moment when the Uncle and Son took a picture under the watchful eyes of the Father.
Words fall short to discribe the honor we felt!
yYour brother in the Art
Burt E.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2003)

WoW!!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 22, 2003)

I've got to ask...

I know what sensei, sifu, and sigung mean, but what's a sibok?

not being disrespectful, I really don't know what it means!


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 22, 2003)

Good stuff guys! Thank you to all who contributed!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *What's a sibok?
> *



[Sibak] is Cantonese meaning teacher-elder uncle. A senior teacher in the same generation as your teacher. 

[Sidai] is Cantonese meaning younger brother. A fellow student who started studying after someone in the same generation of students. 

[Sifu] is the Cantonese for Shifu, teacher-father.

[Sigung] is Cantonese meaning teacher-grandfather. The teacher's teacher.

[Sigungbak] is Cantonese meaning a grand-teacher's older brother. A senior individual in the same student generation as a teacher's teacher.

[Sigungsuk] is Cantonese meaning a grand-teacher's younger brother. A junior individual in the same student generation as a teacher's teacher.

[Sihing] is Cantonese meaning elder brother. A fellow student who started studying previously to an individual.

[Sijo] is Cantonese meaning teacher-ancestor. Used to mean the teacher of the teacher's teacher. Sometimes used to mean the founder of a Chinese martial art style. Sometimes used as Tai sijo meaning great teacher-ancestor.

[Sijuk] is Cantonese meaning teacher-nephew. A student of a junior or senior teacher of one's teacher's generation. 

[Simo] is Cantonese meaning teacher-mother. It is sometimes used as sifu's wife. 

Sisuk] is Cantonese meaning teacher-younger uncle. Used to refer to a teacher who is junior in status to one's teacher. 

:asian:


----------



## ken_loc (Feb 22, 2003)

I am very proud to be a student of Sibok Tom Kelly. I am like wise very proud of the men and women in that california pic. It has been an honor to train with each and evey one of them and I just wanna say good job to all of them. I'm kinda pissed I didn't get to make this one though.


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 25, 2003)

Here is one more of  the Great one & Mr. T.
Enjoy.

Burt
:asian:


----------



## pkelly1965 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, my name is Paul Kelly. Tom Kelly is my dad's brother. Martial Arts has always been a big part of my life. I am looking forward to hearing from anyone that has ties with Kenpo or my Uncle Tom. Thank You.


----------



## Carol (Nov 28, 2007)

pkelly1965 said:


> Hi, my name is Paul Kelly. Tom Kelly is my dad's brother. Martial Arts has always been a big part of my life. I am looking forward to hearing from anyone that has ties with Kenpo or my Uncle Tom. Thank You.



Welcome to Martial Talk, Mr. Kelly!  So glad you joined us!  :wavey:


----------

